# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  сервис-центр DELL

## magzik

Всем привет!

Кто-нибудь знает адреса сабжа в Питере? На гугле не забанили, просто половины из того, что он выдаёт, уже не существует :)

Заранее спасибо.

Ну или посоветуйте.. У меня dell inspiron 1525, с недавних пор при загрузке выдаёт "AC Power Adapter not determined", и батарея не заряжается.. Гугл сказал, что проблема распространённая, но решения я так и не нашёл... Может кто сталкивался, как решили проблему?

----------


## Пятросян

Cервисный центр расположен в центральном районе Санкт-Петербурга, рядом с Невским проспектом, в 5 минутах ходьбы от станции метро пл. Восстания в бизнес центре "Лиговский 29".
Адрес: Лиговский проспект дом 29, офис 407, 4 этаж.

:) Пользуйтесь

----------

